# Waterfowl taxidermist



## Hard Head (Nov 27, 2018)

Anybody know a good waterfowl taxidermist in the coastal ga area? Got a drake shoveler I want to get mounted and my guy says he doesn’t do birds.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Nov 27, 2018)

Not in your area, but if you want the mount of a life time look up Duxrus in Nashville.  Not cheap, but does awesome work.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Nov 27, 2018)

Neither is close to coast but Only two folks in GA I would recommend are Mitchell Cann at Wildlife Addictions in Loganville (706) 424-0900 and Garrett Addison at Birdlife Taxidermy in Snellville (404) 291-9032 for flying birds.


----------



## Joe Overby (Dec 18, 2018)

Not close to you at all. BUT, Dana Stanford is one of the best in the worl in Roswell. If not him then Shane Smith in Alabama.


----------



## killerv (Dec 18, 2018)

If you are gonna send it off, birdman studios is the only choice.


----------



## Alexander (Dec 19, 2018)

Joe Overby said:


> Not close to you at all. BUT, Dana Stanford is one of the best in the worl in Roswell. If not him then Shane Smith in Alabama.



Dana recently moved to Cumming and is now off Wilkie Trail, but yes i agree and second Dana and his work as well! He would be kinda far for you though unless you shipped


----------



## across the river (Dec 19, 2018)

killerv said:


> If you are gonna send it off, birdman studios is the only choice.



I have a buddy that has a couple of birds he did, and they are by far some of the best I have seen.  They really do look as good as the pictures on the web.


----------



## TAS (Dec 20, 2018)

There is a guy that owns a dry cleaning business in Richmond Hill that does them.  Have seen them in the back and they look really good.  Richmond Hills best Dry Cleaner I think.


----------



## Down4Count (Dec 20, 2018)

Critters and More in Hinesville Ga. I have about 10 mounts from him, great work.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 25, 2018)

Another that's not close to you but lee Johnson in Fairburn is the only person I will use to mount ducks. Uniques taxidermy


----------



## tucker80 (Dec 25, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Another that's not close to you but lee Johnson in Fairburn is the only person I will use to mount ducks. Uniques taxidermy


Just saw a lot of Lee's pieces displayed out in Arkansas. Good looking work.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 25, 2018)

tucker80 said:


> Just saw a lot of Lee's pieces displayed out in Arkansas. Good looking work.


Where at in Arkansas?


----------



## tucker80 (Dec 25, 2018)

River Chase Farms


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 25, 2018)

tucker80 said:


> River Chase Farms


I was a member there the first year he opened up. Lee actually hooked me up with Luke. Great place to kill ducks


----------



## tucker80 (Dec 25, 2018)

Yes sir. Good folks with a great place.


----------

